# zanderangeln am sihlsee



## harley (29. April 2004)

hallo zusammen

ich gehe an auffahrt, 20.05.04 an den sihlsee zum zanderangeln. habe das boot reserviert. hat jemand lust?

gruss harley #:


----------



## Angelsüchtiger (29. April 2004)

*AW: zanderangeln am sihlsee*

hi harley! 

hört sich gut an, meinst du die zander sind ende mai schon in form?

petri grüsse
angelsüchtiger


----------



## harley (29. April 2004)

*AW: zanderangeln am sihlsee*

naja, anscheinend sind die ersten über 80 cm schon verhaftet worden.

gruss

harley


----------



## Angelsüchtiger (29. April 2004)

*AW: zanderangeln am sihlsee*

wenn das so ist, wäre ich natürlich dabei! ich liebe zander, konnte am murtensee bisher aber nur kleinere fangen.


----------



## rob (29. April 2004)

*AW: zanderangeln am sihlsee*

boa über 80........ned schlecht.....ich glaube ich muss bald mal die schöne schweiz zum fischen besuchen!!!!so einen möcht ich gern mal fangen!wie laichen die burschen bei euch?bei uns gerade jetzt...wir haben in österreich noch bis 1.6 schonzeit...so lang noch:c  mir geht das zanderfischen schon so ab.
auf alle fälle dir und eventuell mitstreiter ein kräftiges petri!
wenn du was fangst,stellst uns ein foto rein:m
lg aus wien 
rob


----------



## harley (29. April 2004)

*AW: zanderangeln am sihlsee*

der sihlsee ist ein stausee. auf etwa 1000 m ü.M. wenn das eis weg ist so ende märz, anfang april darf geangelt werden bis ende oktober, dann ist wieder winterruhe. 

bin seit etwa 4 jahren nicht mehr oben gewesen.

es hat auch gute hechte, barsche und auch mal forellen drinnen. ist also sicher mal eine reise wert.

gruss harley #:


----------



## basswalt (29. April 2004)

*AW: zanderangeln am sihlsee*

würde mich auch interessieren wenn genug platz im boot. laut neuem petri heil sind neu wiederhacken an drillingen verboten. tageskarte 17.-sfr. 
grüsse und ein petri bey bey


----------



## rob (29. April 2004)

*AW: zanderangeln am sihlsee*

du ein egli is das ein barsch oder ein hecht?
vielleicht komm ich im sommer zu euch......würd mich echt freuen wenn sich da was ergibt!


----------



## harley (29. April 2004)

*AW: zanderangeln am sihlsee*

oh ja, da kennen nicht alle unsere ausdrücke 
egli= barsch
reling = grosser barsch (>40cm)

gruss harley :z


----------



## rob (30. April 2004)

*AW: zanderangeln am sihlsee*

ahhh alles klar,danke harley:m
dafür weiss ich was wuzeln auf schwizerdütsch heisst....nämlich töckeli(is sicher falsch geschrieben)unsere deutschen freunde sagen ganz trocken tischfussball.


----------



## Angelsüchtiger (30. April 2004)

*AW: zanderangeln am sihlsee*

das spielgerät heisst "töckelichaschtä" und das spiel an sich kenne ich unter "töckälä". warst aber nah dran #6 

@harley: wie wird dort oben auf zander geangelt? mit kunstköder oder köfi?

petri grüsse
angelsüchtiger


----------



## b&z_hunter (30. April 2004)

*AW: zanderangeln am sihlsee*

Tach!
Manne laßt sie sich doch erstmal erholen nach dem Laichgeschäft. Der Zander ist doch im Moment noch ganzschön schwach.Oder seid Ihr danach schon wieder voll drauf .


----------



## harley (30. April 2004)

*AW: zanderangeln am sihlsee*

hallo

das erste boot ist voll. wer noch interesse hat soll direkt bei max

http://www.max-fischerei.ch/Default.htm

ein boot reservieren

gruss

harley


----------



## Psion (29. Mai 2004)

*AW: zanderangeln am sihlsee*

Hallo,
gibts von eurer Ausfahrt auch einen Fangbericht?
Ging was?
Fragen über Fragen.

Gruss Psion


----------



## Angelsüchtiger (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: zanderangeln am sihlsee*

über einen bericht würde ich mich ebenfalls freuen!!
petri grüsse
angelsüchtiger


----------



## ThomasL (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: zanderangeln am sihlsee*

der Bericht ist schnell geschrieben, es war nix, weder Zander noch Hecht.


----------



## mkr (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: zanderangeln am sihlsee*

Hallo, 
ich denke darüber nach, im Sommer 2009 am Murtensee Urlaub zu machen. Hat man vom Ufer eine Chance, zander zu fangen? Viele Grüße aus Mainz Michael Krüger


----------



## zandrog (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: zanderangeln am sihlsee*

Hey also das letzte mal als ich da war habe ich mich sehr aufgeregt
Wir wollten auf hecht und ander Schleppn und werfen 
In Burris Fischeregge hat er gesagt wenn wir heute nichts fangen können wir Volleyball
spielen gehen und dann den ganzen tag nichts .
Ausser am Abend kurz nen ca. 60-er esox 
aber egl war schön mal wider auf nem 

boot
Ich wär dabei aber leider ist Pfadilager :-( 
aber das wird auch gut


----------



## ErnyC (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: zanderangeln am sihlsee*

hallo zusammen,

gebt mir mal Bescheid wenn ihr nochmal losmacht, ich würd mich sehr freun mit Euch gemeinsam Zander verhaften zu dürfen :+)


viele Grüße aus Zürich #h

Markus


----------

